# Has anyone seen this Hav???



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

This is our Havanese Lineup. We are trying to find this Hav.....:spy: His name is Radar........:couch2: I helh him up high in the air and My Wife got the pic......Very Cute...:bounce: 

Derek


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Isn't this the perp who has slept in the bed without his daddy knowing and eaten sugar laden cereal? I think he is also that guy who will roll over for a belly rub. Yup, we gotta get him!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah he did it....We have proof....:spy: 

Derek


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Radar is just adorable:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> This is our Havanese Lineup. We are trying to find this Hav.....:spy: His name is Radar........:couch2: I helh him up high in the air and My Wife got the pic......Very Cute...:bounce:
> 
> Derek


Awwwwwwww look at that teddy bear hug your arm is getting


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

it's so wonderful knowing i am not the only person whose crazy about my havanese! you've got to love them!!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

He does look just like a teddy bear, that is the cutest picture...you should frame it.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I should call it the usual suspect....:suspicious: Hey where are you going with that bully stick mister....hey I see you sneaking away with that....Hey Grab that Hav....Get.....him.....ound:


----------

